# HDR Shootout #32... this one is a still life.



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2011)

Bored to tears today... had an itchy trigger finger.  So I wasted some time doing this still life HDR Shootout.








Download the 7 images here:

EV -3
EV -2
EV -1
EV  0
EV +1
EV +2
EV +3


NOTICE:
Alignment might be an issue!  Also the EXIF data will not reflect true EVs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Photomatix 4 - Enhancer Fusion preset... no other changes made.. I like this!  Love the eye! lol!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive always said every HDR with good tone mapping will improve any single shot image. This one really pops. Even I would say this doesnt need the HDR treatment, but it really helps, even in this situation. Thanks for this one Sparky.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 1, 2011)

Photomatix 4: details enhancer (can't remember the settings)

Photoshop: curves, colour balance, dodge, burn, sponge and selective sharpening





hdr shootout 32 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## TinBird (Sep 13, 2011)

HDR creation: Picturenaut
Tone mapping: Picturenaut
Post processing: GIMP


----------



## mistermonday (Sep 13, 2011)

This image set is a good example where the use of HDR makes the job more challenging than non HDR is some respects. The ev0 image pretty well captures the dynamic range of the scene. Merging the bracketed images with HDR s/w causes some problems with the animal's shadow causing it to easily become unnaturally dark and/or with a strong halo that is difficult to attenuate. Processing the ev0 image is Adobe Camera RAW does a very good job but the result lacks local contrast / "pop".
Here is my Oloneo output:






For BYnx and others that may see the image as a blank, here is the direct link to the image in the TPF Gallery:
HDR_Shootout_32_LoRes - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Regards, Murray


----------

